# Venice-Patras Fully Booked



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Just booked our Crete trip today.
Managed to depart from Venice 9th June but return 3 weeks later only available to Ancona and 2 days later than we wanted.
Was told that they start taking bookings from November before prices and timetables are out.
No problem with Piraeus-Heraklion although the day boat does't run every day so will have a couple days on the Pelopenesse.
Regards
Maxine


----------

